# Sports Suspension - Now Available!



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi All,

Spoke to a contact at Audi HQ today and a sports suspension option will be available to order by the end of the week. It lowers the suspension by 10mm and costs Â£425. It cannot be combined with 'Magnetic Ride'.

It will be available for cars from build week commencing 6th November.

Audi are currently waiting for version 2 of the brochure to be completed and the TTOC will post as soon as available.

We will hopefully shortly have some Hi-Res pics of all the trim samples and colour samples as supplied to the dealers. As soon as these are available we will post up.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for this Steve. I'll be waiting to see the colour samples - I reckon choosing the colour is the most difficult choice (at least for me and the wife).

Moley


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Excellent

Thanks for this I will be onto the dealer ASAP

What else do you think they will offer...?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> Excellent
> 
> Thanks for this I will be onto the dealer ASAP
> 
> What else do you think they will offer...?


No idea.

The lowered suspension is in response to some comments about the ride height.

Steve


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT Law said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent
> ...


so why its not std then Audi?


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

So let me just see if I've got this right...

Audi go through this massive development program on the new suspension, publish loads of publicity about how good it is, then, cause they get some comments saying the car looks a bit high, they say what the heck, chop 10mm off the springs, shouldnt affect the handling much??


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

squiggel said:


> So let me just see if I've got this right...
> 
> Audi go through this massive development program on the new suspension, publish loads of publicity about how good it is, then, cause they get some comments saying the car looks a bit high, they say what the heck, chop 10mm off the springs, shouldnt affect the handling much??


.......and charge you Â£425 for the privilege...... :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Has anyone managed to comfirm this as a real option as yet?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

WTF is going on Audi ??? :evil:

Based on past performance I cant help feeling that by being an early adopter that I will be shafted when these so-called options become standard in 12 months time.

*SORT IT OUT*


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Has anyone managed to comfirm this as a real option as yet?


Tosh,

It is real.

It will be in the ordering system by next week.

It has come from Audi HQ. The dealers may not be aware just yet.

Steve


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Fecking ridiculous! It's a fecking sports car!!! The car should have "sports" suspension as standard, as that is what Audi have being harping on about. The only difference the magnetic ride should offer is to make this suspension active - and give you additional brownie points with the lads down the pub.

Audi, you are complete barstewards. Â£30k, and you can't even be bothered to supply the car with the proper suspension. This is just scandalous. As jam225 says, this is quite an extreme change to the options list at such a time, so what else are they planning to screw the loyal Audi buyer with in first 12 months?!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I think it is a little hard on Audi with some of the comments on here.

The Mk1 ended up with an option of 'sports' suspension but admit it was 2 years into the life cycle. My personal opinion is that it is probably purely cosmetic for British tastes for the lowered look. As you state the car is getting good reviews on the standard set up so it is just if you want the look. Not all people want a hard ride.

Other options are only available from November and January onwards and comes down to if you are willing to wait.

Steve


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I agree with Karcsi, My car is already at 35k and i could get it to 39k if i tried and IMO this is just too much. Where's my cayman order form gone??

Steve,
If this is for the 'British tastes' why havent Audi UK put it as a Std fit option - the UK cars are already differently spec'd from other countries ie wheels, colours and lights etc etc.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

It's not to my 'British Taste'.

I want a well sorted and developed sports suspension that performs well on real rural British roads, in all their varied quality, and in all weathers. I hope that's what I'm getting with the standard setup.

A kneejerk reaction to lower the suspension at the last minute, purely for appearances sake, sounds more like a backyard pimp my ride operation than vorsrung durch technik...


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Audi are charging a small fortune to lower the car 10mm?!! Since when does some shorter springs cost Â£425?!!!!! This should be a no cost option if nothing else!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If it was a no cost option it would be nothing :lol:


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Thats just about it, i have had it.............

What with no 4WD option on the 2.0T (yet) a rarther low power output from all engines :twisted: (2.0T especially) lower ride height option, expensive lights, i am getting my deposit back at the weekend and waiting to see what the next 12 months bring.

The extra saving might put the boxster back on the list.....................

And i can not help but think that a lot of these little money makers will be standard soon........... sorry guys had to get that of my chest!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Necroscope said:


> Thats just about it, i have had it.............
> 
> What with no 4WD option on the 2.0T (yet) a rarther low power output from all engines :twisted: (2.0T especially) lower ride height option, expensive lights, i am getting my deposit back at the weekend and waiting to see what the next 12 months bring.
> 
> ...


You might want to look at the extras list on the boxster first...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> You might want to look at the extras list on the boxster first...


never read the boxster one but the current carrera had a very impressive list of extras. amongst others you have to pay extra for the rear wipers and the standard sized fuel tank...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:? Could be worse they hav'nt issued a re-call yet!! :?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

der_horst said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to look at the extras list on the boxster first...
> ...


Yes a very impressive list of extras... and costs


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

has anyone confirmed with their dealer yet if this option exists or not?


----------



## gazza73 (Oct 20, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


Most Boxster and Boxster S owners add between Â£3K and Â£7K of extras to their cars............. Porsche do know how to charge.

The Porsche sports suspension (PASM) would be about Â£1100 extra so stop your moaning Â£425 is peanuts.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Although PASM is the equivalent of the magnetic ride system on the TT. So Â£1100 isn't bad at all.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Just been given the updated brochure and the Sports suspension is in there
10mm lower Â£425...

I can't see anything else added but I have only skimmed through so far.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Any chance of a PDF ?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jam225 said:


> Any chance of a PDF ?


The whole brochure or the page with the sports suspension?


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

what dealer did you get the brochure from? My local dealers seem to be in a different time zone and never seem to have info or brochures!!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> jam225 said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of a PDF ?
> ...


Just the bit with the sports suspension so I can e-mail my friendly dealer and keep him informed on the car he is selling me :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats not funny coz it true!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I did say it would be available for cars entering production from 06th November.

As I also stated Magnetic is now available straight away!

I also said the 2.0T quattro would be mid 2008.

I hope some of the doubters now believe me.

Steve


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Are the 'iPod' and 'Acoustic Parking Sensors' still November options ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

parkings on the config but i can see ipod or USB.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I've got a November build date although not confirmed with USB and tyre pressure monitor


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I've got a November build date although not confirmed with USB and tyre pressure monitor


when did they confirm that for you?


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Just been given the updated brochure and the Sports suspension is in there
> 10mm lower Â£425...
> 
> I can't see anything else added but I have only skimmed through so far.


what dealer did you get it from??? Mine has no idea what I'm talking about!


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

gm2002 said:


> what dealer did you get it from??? Mine has no idea what I'm talking about!


Now thats a surprise - not


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jam225 said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > jam225 said:
> ...


I have just sent you a mail...


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: Cheers


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a November build date although not confirmed with USB and tyre pressure monitor
> ...


Monday night at Tyneside when I was in to pick up replacement wheel centres


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Just been given the updated brochure and the Sports suspension is in there
> 10mm lower Â£425...
> 
> I can't see anything else added but I have only skimmed through so far.


I know I keep asking this but

WHICH DEALER DID YOU GET THE BROCHURE FROM??????


----------

